

Earth-like planet found - dreamz
http://www.yahoo.com/s/1061124

======
russell
As others said, It's too close to the star to be habitable, but the good news
is that it is 1.9 times the mass of the earth, meaning that the chances of
finding earth size planets in a habitable zone are getting very good. M class
stars are not good candidates for habitable planets, because they would
probably be tidally locked and the stars are less stable. G and K stars are
better, but the planets are harder to find, because the stars are so much
larger and brighter.

------
rms
The new one is outside the habitable zone though. The older one from the
system, Gliese D, is believed to be in the habitable zone and may be a water
world.

------
pavel_lishin
"Earth-like" is pushing it. It's not ridiculously bigger than the Earth, and
it's probably made of rocks. It is an important discovery because it shows
that we can discover planets that are approximately Earth sized, but put down
your home-made space-suits, people.

------
ericb
By the "earth-like" definition I wonder if mars is earth-like?

